# Removing a functional door knob with no screws?



## skymaster

Money, take a deep breath, Yes there are screws. If you look closely at the plates on the door there will be a small slot or a little spring tab. If slot, small screwdriver into slot push detent and handle pops off, plate comes off and wallah da sc:yes:rews.. handle same same.
Jack


----------



## mdavie22

*decorative door knobs with no visible screws*

How do I rmove the door knobs from an internal door. the door knobs rotate but will not come off.


----------



## DangerMouse

The first step in removing the old knob is to remove the knob and cover plate. If you see screws, then take them out. If not, then look for a metal tab on the shaft of the door knob. Pushing in on this tab with a flat head screwdriver and pulling on the knob should remove the knob. Then look for a separate tab holding the cover plate on, pushing this in as well and gently prying the cover plate from the door should also result in its removal. Once the inside knob and cover plate have been removed there should be a couple screws holding the other side in. Simply remove those screws and pull the other side off. If you have the combined setup, once the outside screws are removed you can remove both knobs by simply pulling them out.

DM


----------



## mdavie22

*Removing a functional door knob with no screws.*

The door knob assembly problem has been solved. Firstly by holding the outer plate of the inner door knob and unscrewing in an anti-clockwise direction. This removes the plate together with its captive knob. The inner face plate is now exposed which has two screws which travel through the door and into the outer plate of the remaining door knob. Removal of the screws frees the other knob from the door.:thumbup:


----------



## Woody420

If the knob has no bolt heads showing and it's a locking door with a key, you need the key in the hole and then that will allow you to be able to push in that small pin you see on the knob shaft. The key is the key to soling this problem.


----------

